# Amende 100€ Virus ?



## Darkuil7 (2 Mai 2015)

Bonjour, je viens d'aller sur un site pornographique et j'ai eu une fenêtre qui s'est mise avec quelque chose qui avait l'air sérieux. Une amende de 100€ avec un cadre noir dans lequel est écrit quelques information sur mon ordinateur (système d'exploitation, pays, ville, ip je pense...) et une sorte de fenêtre dans laquelle je ne savais pas trop quoi écrire, j'essayais de fermer la page, mais c'était impossible.

Du coup j'ai éteint mon iMac en "forçant" (appuyer longtemps sur le bouton de démarrage). Et je n'ai plus vu le message.
Du coup j'ai recherché sur internet ce que c'était et apparemment c'est un malware, j'ai vu des photos ui dataient de 2013 et qui ressemblait à ce que j'ai reçu (même si c'était pas la même chose exactement).

Je précise que j'ai un antivirus (avast pour mac).

Voilà, pourriez-vous m'expliquer ce que c'est et comment y remédier ?

Merci d'avance, bonne journée !

Edit: je précise que j'utilise safari.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (2 Mai 2015)

Salut

Voir ICI.

@+


----------



## Darkuil7 (2 Mai 2015)

Merci de votre réponse, mais ce que vous m'avez envoyé c'est pour soigner les adware, je pense qu'ici c'est plus un malware non ?
En attente d'autres réponses pour être sûr d'avoir éradiquer le problème...

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (2 Mai 2015)

Mais non c'est dans le pire des cas un adware/malware, très présents sur les sites "bizarroides"


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Mai 2015)

Non.

C'est un truc connu et très con : la page bloquée Safari. Tu n'as rien embarqué que quelques cookies indésirables.

Sur Windows ce sont généralement des malwares (appelés ransomwares) mais sur Mac c'est simplement la page qui profite du javascript pour te faire tourner en bourrique.

Effacer les cookies, nettoyer l'historique et ce sera ok.

La prochaine fois, tu désactive momentanément le javascript dans les préférences de Safari pour t'en sortir.

http://www.commentcamarche.net/faq/33278-trojan-winlock-virus-gendarmerie-anssi-police-interpol
Nota : la page avec la gueule de Hollande… aucune crédibilité.


----------



## Darkuil7 (2 Mai 2015)

Oui, c'était quelque chose de ce genre, pas exactement la même chose, mais le discours et la mise en page était ressemblante, je ne pouvais pas accéder aux préférences safari car c'était bloqué ! Merci !


----------



## Darkuil7 (3 Mai 2015)

Rebonjour, encore une fois je poste car j'ai fait une analyse complète grâce à Avast Antivirus et j'ai trouvé des fichiers suspects, impossible de les mettre dans la zone de quarantaine ou de les supprimer, ce sont tous des fichiers comportant le nom genioinnovation et sur un des fichiers, dans les détails de l'infection, il y a marqué: IRC:Malware-gen...

Je ne sais pas quoi faire est-ce qu'ils sont dangereux ? Comment les éliminer au plus vite, en plus j'ai fait des transactions il y a peu de temps...

Merci d'avance ! Bonne soirée


----------



## kaos (3 Mai 2015)

et pour etre sur que ton ordinateur est clean, un petit coup de Adwaremedic http://www.adwaremedic.com/index.php


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Mai 2015)

Arf. ! Genieo. Ça faisait longtemps.

(même conseil que ci-dessus)

Voir là si ça ne suffit pas : http://www.thesafemac.com/arg-genieo/ (mais y'a pas de raison)


----------



## Darkuil7 (4 Mai 2015)

Merci de vos réponses rapides. J'ai téléchargé adware medic et lorsque je scan il me dit: no adware found ! Mais dans les rapports de avast, je trouve toujours les 8 infections (toutes geneieo) qui sont encore là mais que je ne peux pas mettre en quarantaine ni suprimmer.


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Mai 2015)

Et ben tu vas les chercher et tu les fous à la corbeille (effacement sécurisé) et on n'en parle plus. Go !


----------



## FrançoisMacG (6 Mai 2015)

Moonwalker a dit:


> La prochaine fois, tu désactive momentanément le javascript dans les préférences de Safari pour t'en sortir.


Sous Yosemite, on peut passer par le Moniteur d'activité pour s'en sortir.


----------

